# ALOVERA | Alovera Beach | Pro



## Javiaker44 (May 16, 2020)

La mayor playa artificial de Europa estará a media hora de Madrid y funcionará en 2023


Alovera Beach contará con una lámina de agua de 25.000 metros cuadrados y 15.000 más de arena con chiringuitos. Acogerá deportes acuáticos y hasta una escuela de vela.




www-elespanol-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------

